# Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2006 Piramides Cigar Review - Good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a nice smoke with a unique, consistent flavor. I liked it, but as with most Cohibas the flavor is overrated. The burn was perfect, draw p...

Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2006 Piramides Cigar Review - Good


----------

